# Looks like Cashmere will ....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

be going to one of our facilities where we keep our dogs. She isn't doing well with the other dogs. She is an alpha female and really doesn't care for other dogs. I had her go to another home and try it there and it didn't work. She is very mean to the dogs. Looks like she is going to have to go to a home and be the only dog home. Yesterday Maggie was sleeping on the couch and Cashmere went up to her and bit her in the eye taken the skin off the top and bottom eye lid. I happen to scoop Cashmere up before Maggie could get to her. Im afraid for her safety if she stays here.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((((((hugs Mary, Maggie))))))))))))

Wow, so young to be so mean  Poor Maggie, how is she today?


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good thing you were there. I know Maggie can probably take care of herself with a puppy, but I hope she is all right. Cashmere won't get a better socialization experience than she got with you. Her alpha streak must run pretty strong.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I feel really bad for Cashmere she is a total sweetie when by her self..she loves people..... Maggie is doing ok....She has ointment for her eye and on antibiotic's


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a shame Mary - the pack could have taught her so much.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, so young to have an attitude, hope things turn out well for her.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

If Cashmere loves people, she's got a chance in a single dog household. Hope things go well for her. Lots of us have had doggies that just did better solo for one reason or another.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Awww, so sad. Good thing you were there and that Maggie is going to be okay too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Maggie and I hope her eye is going to be ok. As bad it was, at least you found out now instead of her being adopted out to a home and hurting another dog. She is a cutie and will find the perfect home for her. Give Mags a kiss from the boys in florida.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is so disheartening to hear these temperment problems in puppies so young, makes me worry about the breed an what is being bred into it. Cashmere could not have been in a better place to learn to get along with other dogs, a strong pack leader and playmates would have taught her so much, it's really too bad she is showing these behaviours.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wondering...why does a young puppy act like that. Is it s learned behavior from something that happened before she got to Mary's place? Or would it be genetics? She's so young...


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I know you hate sending her away, but you did what was best for all involved.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> That's a shame Mary - the pack could have taught her so much.


It really is Steve..... Dont get me wrong Maggie is total Alpha and with a *BIG ATTITUDE* even tho she doesnt like puppies she allows them in her home and basically her motto is "you stay away from me and my space and I will stay away from yours". Maggie allows them to go anywhere in the house even her crate but NOT ON MY BED. which is fine. I know it will be hard to leave her this weekend ,but I know if she stays she *WILL* get hurt and I dont want this to happen. You know its bad when Cruiser the big doofus(who doesnt have a care in the world) went back after her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:


From what I read you are doing the best for everyone:
Cashmere, Cruiser, Maggie and yourself.

What would make a little puppy behave that way?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> 
> From what I read you are doing the best for everyone:
> ...


My guess is that since she was found as a stray running around the walmart parking lot while she was on her own she might have been picked on by other loose dogs.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry little cashmere had to leave your home but I'm sure you did all you could for her. She is cute and I'm sure Dirk's Fund will find the right permanent home for her.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, at adoption days, she acts like a Princess and everyone ooddles over her-- go figure !!!! She is really cute though.


----------

